# Diamond royal regency- anyone been there?



## PClapham

We have a trade to there in March 2016.  We stayed there several years ago and enjoyed it, but I checked on extra charges (having experienced Diamond resorts before) and they sound pretty high.  Has anyone stayed there under Diamond "ownership"?  Thanks for some perspective on this.  I'll send the information I got to anyone interested. (Example: Internet 30 euros per connection per week).

Anita


----------



## Rene McDaniel

We were there June 2014.  We are not Diamond resorts owners, but they were kind enough to let us use a password for free internet.  Good for one week and it worked great.  All the staff we met there were very kind and helpful. We had a wonderful stay there!
--- Rene


----------



## PClapham

Thanks!  How did you like getting into the city from there?  We were there many years ago and found it quite pleasant.
Any idea why they let you have the password free?  My husband has some work-related matters to check on while we are gone and the charge of 30 pounds is pretty steep.

Anita


----------



## Here There

*I'm here now.*

They readily gave me the PW but didn't disclose charges so I'm guessing that it's free.


----------



## Conan

PClapham said:


> Thanks!  How did you like getting into the city from there?  We were there many years ago and found it quite pleasant.
> Any idea why they let you have the password free?  My husband has some work-related matters to check on while we are gone and the charge of 30 pounds is pretty steep.
> 
> Anita



Diamond Resorts Royal Regency is in the Vincennes suburb of Paris.

We also were given the wifi password free of charge as a courtesy, so maybe you will too.

My review of Royal Regency #3068 dated 5/2/14 gives detailed info about the commute into Paris.
http://www.tug2.com/ResortReviews.aspx?Diamond%20Resorts%20Royal%20Regency&ID=11606


----------



## RIMike

*Several times*

I've stayed here several times. It is a great resort for Paris without going broke, easy to get to the subway to get into the city proper. Since I am a Diamond Owner, we got the access to the internet without an additional charge.
We like the front building better than the back one.


----------



## rosco1e

PClapham said:


> We have a trade to there in March 2016.  We stayed there several years ago and enjoyed it, but I checked on extra charges (having experienced Diamond resorts before) and they sound pretty high.  Has anyone stayed there under Diamond "ownership"?  Thanks for some perspective on this.  I'll send the information I got to anyone interested. (Example: Internet 30 euros per connection per week).
> 
> Anita



I've stayed there two years ago and had no extra charges at all that I can remember. But, I'm a fixed week owner. Maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## senorak

I stayed there two years ago in Aug.  Can't remember if we paid for the internet or it was complimentary, but I know we used it.  Staff was very friendly, and our 2 BR unit was wonderful.  It was the middle of a "heat wave" in Europe---no AC in the building, but they did have a fan running in the living room.  We opened the windows at night to cool off the bedrooms.  Loved the area----didn't feel like tourists, and enjoyed the walk to the metro.  So easy to take the metro into Paris.  Also toured the Chateau @ Vincennes.  Loved the stay so much, that I just booked an exchange for July 2017 at Royal Regency.    Can't wait.

Deb


----------



## pedro47

Is this a Diamond International Resort(DRI) property ?


----------



## johnrsrq

*here you go Pedro*



pedro47 said:


> Is this a Diamond International Resort(DRI) property ?



Certificate of Excellence
2013 WINNER
TripAdvisor
Royal Regency
ROYAL REGENCY
Favorite 17 Wish List 13
69/71, rue Defrance,
94300, Vincennes, France

Phone: +33 1 49 57 12 00
Fax: +33 1 43 65 76 61
Email: RoyalRegencyResort@diamondresorts.com

Activities
Handicapped Amenities  Restaurants  Spa

A breathtaking vision of Gothic architectural beauty, this eastern suburb of Paris displays an intriguing glimpse of historical Parisian culture. Discover the Chateau de Vincennes, a 14th- and 17th-century French royal castle. Hidden within the walls of this regal fortress, lies a compelling history of kings and royal visitors. Take the whole family and spend a day at Le Bois de Vincennes—a park hosting the only zoo in Paris, Zoo de Vincennes. Enjoy city-center sightseeing and the gastronomic delights travellers have come to expect of Europe's favorite destination. 

Royal Regency features tastefully decorated and spacious city accommodations complete with a contemporary bathroom, well-equipped kitchen and, in some rooms, a private balcony. Enjoy the comforts of the resort-style amenities including the residential lounge, pool table and a relaxing sauna. With easy access to restaurants, shopping, nightlife and outdoor adventure, Royal Regency is the perfect Parisian retreat.

ROYAL REGENCY
Favorite 17 Wish List 13
69/71, rue Defrance,
94300, Vincennes, France

Phone: +33 1 49 57 12 00
Fax: +33 1 43 65 76 61
Email: RoyalRegencyResort@diamondresorts.com

Activities
Handicapped Amenities  Restaurants  Spa
Arrival Information
Check In/Out
At Your Service (optional): For (GBP 15; 18 Euro) you can order a food delivery consisting of a loaf of bread, 6 eggs, 1 jar of jam, 1 litre of orange juice, 1 pack of cereals, 1.5 litre of water, 1 litre of milk and 1 butter or margarine. This will be awaiting your arrival.
Check in day: Our main check-in days are Fridays and Saturday. Our front desk is opened 24 hours a day, please contact the resort if you will be arriving late.
Check in time: 16:00 hrs
Check out time: 10:00 hrs
Hospitality pack: Within your accommodations you will find a Diamond Resorts International® arrival hospitality pack consisting of tea bags, coffee and decaf sachets, sugar, sweetener, milk, salt, pepper and water.
You Need To Know
Prior to Checking In: If you have requested a ground floor, a balcony or a terrace, please call or e-mail the resort one or two weeks before arrival (we will do our best to take into account your request but we cannot guarantee it can be fulfilled). For early arrivals, please contact front desk reception for an early check-in. Please note that we don't allow pets on site. If you need a wheelchair for your stay, please let us know before your arrival. If you travel by car, we have a covered parking charged 15 euros/day, 35€ for 3 days/car and 90€ for 7 days/car (free for members). We do provide food pack, partypack or "special occasion" pack, so please contact our reception before your arrival.
When Checking In: Please provide your confirmation letter, picture identification and/or passport as required. We will require a major credit card imprint upon your arrival as a security deposit and for your convenience of any incidentals.
Charges
Utilities: As of 1 January 2013, guests are no longer responsible for paying utility charges at this resort


----------



## johnrsrq

*and a little more info*

LATEST NEWS

 Reception not open 24 hours per day 
If you will be arriving late, please contact reception prior to your arrival.

 Special Requests 
If you have made a special request relevant to your accommodation we would respectfully ask you to note that we cannot guarantee it can be fulfilled.

 Refurbishment 2016 
Please be advised that a series of works to refurbish some apartments will take place between September and December 2016. The work will be carried out from 10 am to 6 pm though we will endeavour to keep disturbance to a minimum. Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience this may cause.

Vacations for Life(R) Summer Family Fun 
Join Diamond Resorts International(R) from July 18 - August 28 for Vacations for Life(R) Summer Family Fun, an action-packed summer of family entertainment hosted at all managed Diamond resorts worldwide! Featuring daily activities perfect for all ages, Vacations for Life(R) Summer Family Fun offers a wide variety of family-friendly fun including scavenger hunts, poolside competitions, drawing and photography contests. Be sure to join us for the Opening Ceremony to discover all the fun and exciting activities scheduled for the week. We will award each of our winners with either a first place-gold, second place-silver or third place-bronze medal. All participants will receive colorful Vacations for Life(R) Summer Family Fun wristbands. Make your summer unforgettable and join us each week at the Opening Ceremony of Vacations for Life(R) Summer Family Fun!

WiFi 
Many of us like to stay connected, which is why we are delivering WiFi accessibility to all of our owners, members and guests. To our loyalty members and owners, take advantage of our complimentary internet kiosks at our European resorts. For those who prefer privacy, we are initiating the installation of WiFi in all European accommodations. For more details on coverage and prices please see reception.


----------



## pedro47

johnrsrq said:


> LATEST NEWS
> 
> Reception not open 24 hours per day
> If you will be arriving late, please contact reception prior to your arrival.
> 
> Special Requests
> If you have made a special request relevant to your accommodation we would respectfully ask you to note that we cannot guarantee it can be fulfilled.
> 
> Refurbishment 2016
> Please be advised that a series of works to refurbish some apartments will take place between September and December 2016. The work will be carried out from 10 am to 6 pm though we will endeavour to keep disturbance to a minimum. Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience this may cause.
> 
> Vacations for Life(R) Summer Family Fun
> Join Diamond Resorts International(R) from July 18 - August 28 for Vacations for Life(R) Summer Family Fun, an action-packed summer of family entertainment hosted at all managed Diamond resorts worldwide! Featuring daily activities perfect for all ages, Vacations for Life(R) Summer Family Fun offers a wide variety of family-friendly fun including scavenger hunts, poolside competitions, drawing and photography contests. Be sure to join us for the Opening Ceremony to discover all the fun and exciting activities scheduled for the week. We will award each of our winners with either a first place-gold, second place-silver or third place-bronze medal. All participants will receive colorful Vacations for Life(R) Summer Family Fun wristbands. Make your summer unforgettable and join us each week at the Opening Ceremony of Vacations for Life(R) Summer Family Fun!
> 
> WiFi
> Many of us like to stay connected, which is why we are delivering WiFi accessibility to all of our owners, members and guests. To our loyalty members and owners, take advantage of our complimentary internet kiosks at our European resorts. For those who prefer privacy, we are initiating the installation of WiFi in all European accommodations. For more details on coverage and prices please see reception.



Thanks for all the information.


----------



## asheehy

*We stayed there in March 2015 for the second time.*



pedro47 said:


> Thanks for all the information.



We stayed there in March 2015 for the second time. It's a 10-minute walk to the Metro station. 

We stayed there in January 2013, and the units have been renovated since then They are beautiful now, so much nicer than before. The staff is very helpful and client-oriented. There are shops, stores, and restaurants within walking distance. The town of Vincennes is worth a look unless you've never been to Paris before and want to spend all of your time there.

Have a good time!
Alexis


----------



## asheehy

*Internet*



PClapham said:


> We have a trade to there in March 2016.  We stayed there several years ago and enjoyed it, but I checked on extra charges (having experienced Diamond resorts before) and they sound pretty high.  Has anyone stayed there under Diamond "ownership"?  Thanks for some perspective on this.  I'll send the information I got to anyone interested. (Example: Internet 30 euros per connection per week).
> 
> Anita



I forgot to say that they didn't charge for internet. You have to get a code for each device, I think.


----------



## geist1223

*Royal Regency Vincennes Paris France*

We are currently at the Royal Regency. We have one of the remodeled one bedroom units in the back building. It is very nice but no oven. The staff is very helpful. We were told that 18 of the 48 units have been remodeled. We were given sign on and password for up to 4 devices. But we are DRI Gold I do not know if that was why we were allowed up to 4 devices. The 2 and 3 bedroom units are in the front building. If you are only doing Paris local you do not need a rental car. We had spent the previous week at Connelles in Normandy. So we drove to Royal Regency and dropped off our suitcases etc and then returned rental car to CDG. We then used RER (Train) to Les Chatelet and switched to Metro 1 (yellow) to Chateau Vincennes (last stop) and then walked to Royal Regency. The cost was 10 Euro per person. To buy ticket you need Euro coins but there are machines that will change Euro Bills to coin. Taxi is about 49 Euros. First time we walked from Metro we walked main streets. We now take short cut thru Bois (woods). At Tabac shops you can buy a packet (Carnet) of 10 Metro tickets at a discount.


----------



## Here There

*short cut thru which Bois?*



geist1223 said:


> First time we walked from Metro we walked main streets. We now take short cut thru Bois (woods).


I'm confused:  I thought the main street was the most direct route from the TS to the metro/RER station.  Could you clarify which short-cut through which Bois?  [I stayed at RR last May and will return next March in what I hope will be annual trips to Paris.]



geist1223 said:


> We then used RER (Train) to Les Chatelet and switched to Metro 1 (yellow) to Chateau Vincennes (last stop) and then walked to Royal Regency. The cost was 10 Euro per person. To buy ticket you need Euro coins but there are machines that will change Euro Bills to coin...At Tabac shops you can buy a packet (Carnet) of 10 Metro tickets at a discount.



Actually, the red-line RER A4 train is an express version of the Metro1 milk-run.  I bought a 5-day Paris visite pass which was good for the metro, RER, AND local buses at machines at the station that accept credit cards and used it to commute into the center of Paris during the middle 5 days of my stay.  The pass plus using the RER and local bus allowed me to return to the resort mid-day for siesta and venture out again for evening activities.


----------



## winger

We are going shortly - for those who experienced the internet there, is the speed relatively fast?  What is the plan for the in-unit internet, should all units offer coverage by now?


----------



## elaine

We just got a match for July 2016for a 2BR! cannot believe it!, But, without A/C, I am really debating this. We have a very good cash reservation @ Marriott Vacation Club Disney Paris. 
does anyone konw how many units are now (will be) renovated by June? 
also WWYD? Marriott Disney (fabulous 2BR villas) or Regency (closer to Paris, but no A/C?


----------



## Pompey Family

elaine said:


> We just got a match for July 2016for a 2BR! cannot believe it!, But, without A/C, I am really debating this. We have a very good cash reservation @ Marriott Vacation Club Disney Paris.
> does anyone konw how many units are now (will be) renovated by June?
> also WWYD? Marriott Disney (fabulous 2BR villas) or Regency (closer to Paris, but no A/C?



A lack of A/C wouldn't be a deal breaker for me. Northern Europe in July just doesn't need it especially Paris. It might be warm, it's very unlikely to be hot.

The choice, in my opinion, is between location or quality.


----------



## mav

elaine said:


> We just got a match for July 2016for a 2BR! cannot believe it!, But, without A/C, I am really debating this. We have a very good cash reservation @ Marriott Vacation Club Disney Paris.
> does anyone konw how many units are now (will be) renovated by June?
> also WWYD? Marriott Disney (fabulous 2BR villas) or Regency (closer to Paris, but no A/C?



  If u have a rental car just find an OBI store, or go to a walmart type grocery store { they have them in Europe too} and buy a fan. We do this every year in Bavaria and then we give it away to someone the night before we fly home.


----------



## clifffaith

Just wanted to add that the RR is our favorite, we've stayed there half a dozen times.  Great location for taking the metro into Paris (30 minute ride) and a fabulous town in its own right.  Lots of bakeries and restaurants, easy access to multiple grocery stores, a Farmer's market two days a week.  

Small world story:  We were checking in in October 2014 with a last minute two day reservation.  Both sick as dogs from something we picked up on our Danube Waltz Viking River Cruise.  I'd already spent five days in bed in Berlin, seeing NOTHING of that city.  We'd made our Berlin hosts sick, and decided not to do the same with friends in Cologne. And with a train strike in progress we were afraid we couldn't get back to Paris for our flight home, so we paid big bucks to fly from Berlin to Paris two days before our flight.  

So we are standing in the lobby of the Royal Regency with key in hand ready to go to our room to collapse, but the sales manager for the resort starts chatting us up (first time we ever saw a sales dept. there).  "Where are you from?"  Los Angeles.  "What part of Los Angeles?"  Sigh.  I'm tired, sick, just want to lay down.  OK, I can shut this guy down, I'll tell him exactly where I'm from and he won't know and then we can make our escape.  So I say San Pedro, and I'll be damned if he didn't say with his lovely French accent "oh I love the sandwiches at the Busy Bee!"  WHAT?  He went to school at the college up the street from us (and from where we've hosted foreign students in our home), lived in LA for many years and is now back in Paris with his wife and kids.  Unbelievable!


----------



## Rene McDaniel

We were there for 2 weeks in June, and I definitely would not skip Royal Regency for a lack of air conditioning.  Paris cools down in the evening, and the resort has fans you can borrow and place in the window.  We did not have any problems with it being too hot at night.

The Marriott at Paris Disney may be more deluxe, but it is a much longer commute into Paris on the RER trains from what I've read in online reviews.  Plus, the suburb of Vincinnes has its own charms!

--- Rene


----------

